# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Alles rund um Mods [Sammelthread]



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2011)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.


Hallo liebe Rollenspieler,

da in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten viele Mods zu Skyrim erscheinen werden, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal einen Thread, in dem wir die ganzen Mods sammeln können. Also wenn jemand eine neue Mod kennt, einfach hier hinein posten.

Gruß,

Shadow_Man



Übersicht: 
Deutsche Wegweiser (von Eldarie)
Wegweiser/Beschilderung auf Deutsch (von Erhard Ringer)
Deutsche HD-Texturen (von Christobis)
Skyrim Language Switcher (von Bomret)
Spielen ohne Kompass und Questmarkierung (von akathosh)
Grafik-Tuning
Deutsche Weltkarte (von Christobis)
3d-Karte (von Mikanoshi)
HD Skyrim Map (von Paddyy)
A Quality World Map (von IcePenguin)
Savegame Manager (von RedawgTS)
Sky-UI (von SkiUI Team)
verbessertes Inventar (von Roltak)
Favoriten-Kategorien (von favmenumodder)
Deutsche Favoriten 
Nude-Mod (von Thepal)
Scheidung / divorce  (von timber131)
Niedrige(re)/einstellbare Monster-Respawn-Zeit (von Eldarie)
Pferde für Begleiter (von Pananacakes)
No Spiders (von Luthien Anarion)
Shadowmere Saddle (von luppov)
Schönere Elfenrüstung (von kokamoo)
Bessere Khajiit Texturen (von JazzJR)
Coverkhajiits (von mrLenski)
Besser aussehende Fackeln (von TERAB1T)
Realistischere Beleuchtung (von 747823)
HD Cinematic Fire Effects (von Ichibu)
Besserer Rauch und schönere Asche (von isoku)
Realistischeres Wasser (von isoku)
Bessere Pflanzen (von Firstprice)
Neue Texturen für Böden und Einrichtungsgegenstände (von Tobe)
Detailliertere Bücher und Papiere (von Anarin)
Farmhouse and Villages vanilla based HD Textures (von Ecmgecko)
HD-Häuser (von Spamheinz)
HD Einrichtung (von quazaque)
Schöne Fenster (von isoku)
HD Khajiit Texturen (von Nervous White Dads)
High-Res Drachen (von Tyler Owen)
Improved Dragon Textures (von SarahB360)
Dragon Glyphs HD (von Valstein0)
Alduin Retextured (von SBrudi)
Bessere Pferdetexturen (von zira)
Vivid Eyes (von Sephiex)
High Quality Eyes (von Xenius)
Crystal Eyes (von EttienneV Xelus)
Project Eyes (von zzjay)
Feineres Haar (von Telthalion)
Improved male Hands (von alteredTheBeast)
Dragonscale Skimpy Bikini Version (von Dbard)
Female Ancient Nord Armor Redone (von Prosause)
Austauschbare Rüstung für Lydia (von Eldarie)
Überarbeitete NPC-Klamotten (von BaronDavid)
Bessere Rüstungen (von Masterdaz)
Detailliertere Rüstungen (von Jimmy High)
Hochauflösende Rüstungen (von Jac22v)
Schönere Waffen (von Millenia)
Bessere Schmieden (von IranBez)
Bessere Schneetexturen (von PhoiPhoi)
Bessere Gletschertexturen (von Osmodius)
Gamepadanpassungen (Falls jemand mit Gamepad spielt) (von PS2MAN)
Vereinfachertes Schlösserknacken (von Kenney)
Landscape Textures (von gorefest 2011)
Better Landscape Textures (von Castiel)
Better Landscape Textures - Snow only (von Castiel)
Serious HD Retexture Landscape (von Z4G4)
Rock and Mountain Textures (von 747823)
Better Mountains (von LandsHeer)
HD Mountains and Rocks New Textures (von ErrorEncoding)
Skyrim HD (von NebuLa)
Skyrim Enthusiast Graphics (von JMFruitSalad)
Neue Texturen - Straßen, Brücken und mehr (von DarkStar)
Neue Weißlauf/Whiterun Texturen (von Tabookie)
Riften Retexture  (von Justin Lowery)
Bessere Dungeon-Texturen (von Gizmo)
New Bar Textures (von BlackFog)
Neue Sonne (von Laast)
Hübscherer Nachthimmel   (von Cpt Joker)
Neue Mond-Texturen (von Agelasta)
Bessere Distanzdarstellung (von OpticShooter)
Bessere Gesichtsmodelle (von Xenius)
Detailliertere Gesichter (von Xenius)
Weichere Gesichter (von pikkatze)
Neue Frauengesichter (von Bella Gail)
Detailliertere Lippen (von Xenius)
Better Beast Races v2 (von Xenius)
Bessere Wölfe und Pelze (von Bellyache)
Real Bears (von Ichibu)
Monster Retex Packs (von 3334059)
Weicheres Fell der Tiere (von Fhaarkas)
High Res Chicken Texture (von BathroomAids)
Skeleton retexture (von JazzJR)
Death Skeletons 4096x4096 Texture (von GameNinjaPro)
Verbesserte Lebensmitteltexturen (von Iraito)
Vampire Face Fix (von Fatalmasterpiece)
No Dirty Bodies (von Viperslayer)
"Schärfe-Filter"  (von some dude)
Strong modified SkyrimPrefs_ini and FXAA Settings (von LetoKolente)
Weapon Ebony Gold Complete Set  (von LetoKolente)
Armor Ebony MAIL Gold Female and Male (von LetoKolente)
Armor Ebony Gold Male  (von LetoKolente)
Armor Ebony Gold Female (von LetoKolente)
Hot Female Tribal Ebony Armor (von Exfrost)
Striped Underwear retex (von esmm40)
Weiße Drachen (von LoganGFX)
Black Katana (von ababuobi)
Monster Hunter Weapon (von NIHS)
Dragonbone Weapons (von Aridale Noblebrook Belmont)
Assassins Creed Ausrüstung (von Phrost)
Diebesgilden Rüstung (von Will Keith)
Hochzeitskleid und -anzug (von Ichibu)
Get Married in Skyrim (von spiffy Jim)
Romantisches Outfit (von SydneyB)
Dovahkiin Versteck (von Krimsonlust)
Herstellbarer Alkohol (von CP1172)
Herstellbare Dietriche (von Hull)
Herstellbare Pfeile (von PlanB/Samutz)
Alkoholeffekte (von X2ash)
Link aus Zelda (von Sahasrahla)
Todesstern aus Star Wars (von Arknor)
Die Erde als Mond im Spiel (von DeltaDog)
Weihnachtsmann (von thegal)
Sommer in Skyrim (von laager)
Heavy Rain (von Paint)
Düsterere Dungeons (von Pluto)
Deadly Dragons (von 3JIou)
Rüstungspaket (von rahman530)
Skyrim NPC Editor (von foretrendy)
STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project (Modsammlung) (von TheCompiler)
Real 1st Person View (von Petes117)
Kriege in Skyrim (von Alexandrox)
a Hardcore Start - bandit Theanna (von Mshai)
Nord-Amazone (von PizzaMonster)
Drachenschreie per Sprachsteuerung (von Deadly Azuril & PsychoHampster)
Skyrim Online (Alpha Stadium) (von AwpSoLeet)



Ein richtig dickes Dankeschön an alle, die sich die Mühe machen und diverse Mods erstellen, um uns den Spielspass zu erhöhen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2011)

Den Anfang hat heute die PC Games gemacht, die die ersten kleineren Mods vorstellt:

Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

Deutsche Wegweiser für Skyrim

Mittlerweile ist das erste deutsche Plugin erschienen, welches die Wegweiser im Spiel ins Deutsche übersetzt:

Klick


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

Spielen ohne Kompass und Questmarkierung

Ist zwar kein Mod in dem Sinne, aber User akathosh aus dem tes-5-skyrim.de Forum hat eine Möglichkeit gefunden, wie man den Kompass im Spiel ausstellen und/oder ohne Questmarkierung spielen kann:



> Eine Möglichkeit *nur* den Kompass auszumachen ist diese:
> 
> 
> Dazu öffnen wir die SkyrimPrefs.ini mit einem Texteditor.
> ...



Den gesamten Thread dazu: Klick


----------



## phily (13. November 2011)

bitte auch nochmal den beitrag der pcgames verlinken, wo drin steht was in der ini. datei geändert werden muss, damit was passiert...

dann kann mein beitrag natürlich gern gelöscht werden, da ich ja keine mods vorstelle 

danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

phily schrieb:


> bitte auch nochmal den beitrag der pcgames verlinken, wo drin steht was in der ini. datei geändert werden muss, damit was passiert...
> 
> dann kann mein beitrag natürlich gern gelöscht werden, da ich ja keine mods vorstelle
> 
> danke


 
Ok danke dir für den Hinweis 

Hier der ganze Beitrag der PCG dazu: http://www.pcgames.de/The-Elder-Scr...s-fuer-Ini-Anpassungen-Tipp-des-Tages-854159/

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung von mir dazu. Die Ultra Einstellungen heißen in der deutschen Version "sehr hoch", also davon nicht irritieren lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Kann man eigentlich auch bessere Sprachdateien runterladen? Die Stimmen hören sich merkbar nach schlechter MP3-Qualität an ^^


----------



## phily (14. November 2011)

was unbedingt noch gemacht werden sollte, ist dass man seinen charakter im pausemenu sieht.sollte ja nicht so schwer sein. genial wär auch, wenn man den bogen benutzen könnte während man reitet und was ich ganz dringend brauch ist eine mod, die es mir ermöglicht, mein ross gegen ein fliegendes reptil einzutauschen , dass wär weltklasse.also modder, hängt euch rein


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. November 2011)

Die PC Games hatte gestern noch weitere Mods vorgestellt. Einmal für alle Taschenbillardspieler die Nude-Mod und für alle Angsthasen, die Angst vor Spinnen haben, die No Spiders-Mod


----------



## xtrat (16. November 2011)

Sehr schade, dass ich im Lademenü weder zwischen meinen Charakteren wechseln, noch den Speicherständen eigene Namen geben kann. Gibt's nicht da mal ne Mod für?


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2011)

Für alle Leute, die mit mehreren Charakteren spielen und keine Angst haben wollen, dass sie irgendwelche Speicherstände überschreiben, gibt es den Savegame Manager


----------



## xtrat (17. November 2011)

Sehr cool, vielen Dank!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (18. November 2011)

Wir haben unser Mod-Special zu Skyrim nochmals aktualisiert. Mit dabei: Expanded 360 Hotkeys, Lockpick Pro, PhoiPhois Better Snowtexture 1.1, das Landscape Texture Pack, Tabookies Whiterun Retexture und die Himmelsrand Custom Shader Suite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2011)

SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Wir haben unser Mod-Special zu Skyrim nochmals aktualisiert. Mit dabei: Expanded 360 Hotkeys, Lockpick Pro, PhoiPhois Better Snowtexture 1.1, das Landscape Texture Pack, Tabookies Whiterun Retexture und die Himmelsrand Custom Shader Suite.


 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Archimedes2011 (19. November 2011)

Folgende Mods sind auch sehr sehr gut geworden und nutze ich selbst.

Strong modified SkyrimPrefs_ini and FXAA Settings:
Strong modified SkyrimPrefs_ini and FXAA Settings at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Weapon Ebony Gold Complete Set:
Weapon Ebony Gold Complete Set at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Armor Ebony MAIL Gold Female and Male:
Armor Ebony MAIL Gold Female and Male at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Armor Ebony Gold Male:
Armor Ebony Gold Male at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Armor Ebony Gold Female:
Armor Ebony Gold Female at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Castiel93 (20. November 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Mod begonnen, der besser Texturen für die Landschaft einfügt.

Better Landscape textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## FrankMoers (20. November 2011)

Neue Zoom-Funktion für die Karte in Skyrim 

Edit: Ach, ich sehe gerade, dass ihr die Mod schon gelistet habt, schade.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Mods, mit denen man seinen Charakter nachträglich bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2011)

*@Archimedes2011 & *
 *Castiel93:    *

Danke euch beiden 

@Nyx: Da ist mir leider bisher noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2011)

Ah, danke, dann muss die Frisur erst einmal so bleiben.


----------



## Morytox (21. November 2011)

*Pfeil und Bogenbau*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab gelesen dass man Bögen bauen kann, hab jetzt aber schon 1 Punkt auf die Schmiedefertigkeit vergeben und kann immernoch keine Bögen bauen. Zudem hab ich gelesen, dass das Herstellen von Dietrichen nachgemodded wurde, da muss doch auch das Pfeilebaun nachgemodded werden können oder ?

VG Felix


----------



## Castiel93 (21. November 2011)

Hab keine Ahnung, wo ich das jetzt hinschreiben soll, möchte euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten.
Mein Texture Pack gibts jetzt in der Version 0.4! Für nähere Infos bitte den Changelog einsehen.



> Better Landscape textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2011)

Castiel93 schrieb:


> Hab keine Ahnung, wo ich das jetzt hinschreiben soll, möchte euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten.
> Mein Texture Pack gibts jetzt in der Version 0.4! Für nähere Infos bitte den Changelog einsehen.


 
Kannst du gerne immer hier reinschreiben. Dafür ist der Modthread ja da


----------



## SebastianThoeing (22. November 2011)

Wir haben wieder neue Mods unserer Mod-Übersicht hinzugefügt. Darunter realistisches Wasser, Skyrim HD-Texturen und glühende Erzadern. The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neue Mods in der Übersicht - Realistisches Wasser, HD-Texturen und glühende Erzadern


----------



## Castiel93 (23. November 2011)

Update:

v0.5 - coastbeachgrass01, coastoceanfloor01, dirt01 & 02, fielddirtgrass01 added - grasssnow01, fieldgrass01 updated
Better Landscape textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Kabraxis (24. November 2011)

Hallo allerseits, ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 Mods:

Zum Einen suche ich einen Mod, der mir anzeigt, welche Bücher ich schon gesammelt habe. Ich hab mittlerweile über 100 Stück und verliere langsam aber sicher den Überblick, zumal ich nicht immer alle mit mir rumschleppen kann^^

Dann wollte ich noch gern wissen, ob es bereits einen Mod wie für Oblivion gibt, wo man Bücher in ein Regal stellen/legen kann, um sich eine schicke Bibliothek anzulegen 

Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Castiel93 (24. November 2011)

Kabraxis schrieb:


> Dann wollte ich noch gern wissen, ob es bereits einen Mod wie für Oblivion gibt, wo man Bücher in ein Regal stellen/legen kann, um sich eine schicke Bibliothek anzulegen
> 
> Vielen dank im Vorraus


 
Du kanst dir Häuser kaufen zB eines in Weißlauf, wenn du das einrichten lässt vom Vogt, dann gibts da auc hBücher Regale. Diese kannst du aktivieren und dann kannst du deine Bücher dort verstauen.


----------



## Kabraxis (25. November 2011)

Castiel93 schrieb:


> Du kanst dir Häuser kaufen zB eines in Weißlauf, wenn du das einrichten lässt vom Vogt, dann gibts da auc hBücher Regale. Diese kannst du aktivieren und dann kannst du deine Bücher dort verstauen.


 
Ist Verstauen das Gleiche wie das genaue Positionieren im Regal, wie es durch den Obilivion Mod möglich war? Weil einfach nur in einen Schrank schmeißen oder ein Fass finde ich etwas zu banal.


----------



## Castiel93 (25. November 2011)

Kabraxis schrieb:


> Ist Verstauen das Gleiche wie das genaue Positionieren im Regal, wie es durch den Obilivion Mod möglich war? Weil einfach nur in einen Schrank schmeißen oder ein Fass finde ich etwas zu banal.


 Die stehen dann shcon alle im Regal udn die kannst die auswäheln, weiß aber nciht ob du die Reihenfolge bestimmen kannst, wie sie positioniert sind.


----------



## aut-taker (25. November 2011)

Doch kannst du, die Bücher werden so hingestellt in der Reihenfolge in der du sie ins Regal "verstaust". Allerdings find ich es etwas nervig dass die Bücher dann of umfallen und es dann nicht so "geschlichtet" ausschaut im Regal, aber es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Kabraxis (26. November 2011)

Das hört sich definitv cool an, danke euch. Zwar nicht ganz so umfangreich wie die Möglichkeiten mit dem Oblivion Mod (man konnte die Bücher drehen wie man wollte und auch zB Pyramiden bauen etc.), aber besser als nix^^

Und wie sieht es mit einem Mod aus der mir anzeigt welche Bücher ich bereits gesammelt habe?


----------



## aut-taker (26. November 2011)

Irgendwie unsinnig, du gehst einfach in das Inventar/Bücherregal und schaust? Oder du machst eine händische Liste - ich bin mir recht sicher dass sowas nicht gemacht wird, aber du kannst da ja mal stöbern (wenn das Kit draußen ist werden mal viele Mods kommen): Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Kabraxis (28. November 2011)

Nein, ist gar nicht unsinnig. Ich hab jetzt schon über 100 Bücher, das frisst ewig viel Gewicht. Also kommt es nicht in Frage alle Bücher mit sich herum zu schleppen. Und da ich nicht unnötig doppelte und dreifache Bücher sammeln will, wollte ich das über einen Mod regeln lassen.

Danke für den Hinweis, dann werd ich dort mal nachsehen


----------



## Castiel93 (29. November 2011)

v0.6 

Better Landscape textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## stawacz (4. Dezember 2011)

also ich hab mir die die heute kamen mal drauf gemacht,und muss sagen ich bin begeistert,,,HD textur pack 2048*2048

hab fast keine einbußen,vieleicht max 5 frps,,aber grafisch is die ein unterschied wie tag und nacht..sieht echt hammer aus

Skyrim: Neue HD-Texturen mit fantastischem Ergebnis - PC Games zeigt Vergleichsbilder der Landschaften





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Gemeine,
ich habe mir die 4GB-MOD als Vorbereitung für die HD-Texturen gezogen.
Muss ich die MOD nicht irgentwo hin installieren? Oder muss ich Skyrim jetzt immer aus dem WinRar-Verzeichnis starten?

Und gibt es auch eine Downloadseite, bei der man sich NICHT erst einloggen muss *genervt guck*


----------



## stawacz (4. Dezember 2011)

Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeine,
> ich habe mir die 4GB-MOD als Vorbereitung für die HD-Texturen gezogen.
> Muss ich die MOD nicht irgentwo hin installieren? Oder muss ich Skyrim jetzt immer aus dem WinRar-Verzeichnis starten?
> 
> Und gibt es auch eine Downloadseite, bei der man sich NICHT erst einloggen muss *genervt guck*


 

da kannst dich ruhig anmelden,,da kommen viele mods..und die dateien einfach in den skyrim ordner kopieren,,glaub da is auch ne readme datei bei

edit: nochmal  n paar bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dennis-2810 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man genau hinschaut ist der Unterschied zwar sehr groß.. Bei mir verschwimmt jedoch die textur wenn ich weiter entfernt bin. Ist das normal? Also es sieht aus wie ein Weichzeichner..


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2011)

Für Leute, die meinen, den Falschen oder die Falsche im Spiel geheiratet zu haben, gibt es jetzt den Scheidungsmod: Scheidung / divorce v. 1.0

Wer der Meinung ist, die Monster spawnen zu langsam nach, hat auch die Möglichkeit, dies mit einer Mod zu korrigieren:
Niedrige Spawnzeit
Dort ist einstellbar: Nach 1 Tag, 2 Tagen oder 3 Tagen.

Und für Lydia gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, die Rüstung auszutauschen: Lydia - Austauschbare Rüstung


----------



## stawacz (15. Januar 2012)

hab hier mal ne kleine zusammenstellung der mods die ich nutze,,,

RWT Realistic Water Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Realistic Lighting Without Post-Processing at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Enhanced Blood Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Real Ice at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Skyrim Flora Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Inside the Nebula at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

das dürften so die wichtigsten sein,,und ich kann sagen das sich jede einzelne lohnt,,solltet ihr euch mal anschaun,,das spiel sieht jetzt richtig hammer aus,und kann sich locker mit spielen wie crysis messen


----------



## e1337e_weazel (1. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt es neue Stadtwachenschilde:

II - Celtic Guard Shields at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## KnightFear (5. Februar 2012)

Finde  MidasMagic. Hab meine Frage ma verschoben


----------



## Mellsei (13. Februar 2012)

einfach nur erstaunlich wie Skyrim sich von allem abhebt .. ich mein das Spiel kann sich jetzt gut mit Crysis vergleichen  nur durhc ein paar Mods ...  Wahnsinn !!!


----------



## OGGenesis (16. Februar 2012)

Moin Gemeinde, ich hoffe man kann hier mit meiner kleine modprob helfen.

Ich benutze die Mod Riverhearth, läuft einwand frei doch leider finde ich die Banditen nicht welche ich für für die q brauche, da mein Englisch nicht das beste ist kann ich nicht heraus lesen wo ich die banditen finden kann. Hoffe es kann mir da wer weiter helfen  


Gruß Jan / via steam OGAizen


----------



## Castiel93 (17. März 2012)

Better Landscape textures - Snow only at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Hier mein Snowmod mit den Schneetexturen, die ihr bereits aus meinem Mod "Better landscape textures" kennt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. März 2012)

Danke Dir. Wenn jemand gute Mods kennt, immer hier posten  Mittlerweile hab ich nämlich total den Überblick verloren, weil es so viele sind


----------



## PlanB29 (6. April 2012)

*Skyrim - Director's Cut*

Heute ist die Version 1.01 der Skyrim - Director's Cut erschienen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die _Erweiterung Skyrim - Director's Cut_ hat es sich zum Ziel gemacht, die deutsche Version von The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim so gut es geht zu verbessern. Vorrangig geht es darum, fehlende Übersetzungen nachzuholen und Texte und Begriffe so anzupassen, dass sie auch zu den vorherigen Teilen der Reihe passen. Mit dem beiliegenden inoffiziellen Skyrim-Patch werden zudem eine Vielzahl Fehler des eigentlichen Spiels, die die offiziellen Patches noch nicht korrigiert haben, behoben. Mit der Erweiterung könnt ihr außerdem alle englischsprachigen Texturen nun in deutscher Sprache vorfinden.

*Weitere Informationen und Download auf Scharesoft.de*

Online-Readme: http://www.scharesoft.de/elder-scrolls/tes-v-skyrim/skyrim-directors-cut.html





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWWR6n6QPYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LostHero (7. April 2012)

Ist dieser Mod Kompatibel mit dem  "Unofficial Skyrim Patch" projekt?
Falls nicht bekannt, siehe hier:
[RELZ] Unofficial Skyrim Patch - Thread # 5 - Bethesda Softworks Forums

Evtl wäre es Sinnvoll mit Kivan (dem Autor des oben genannten Patches) in Kontakt zutreten und die Projekte zu "mergen".
Ein Nachteil des oben genannten Patches ist nämlich die derzeit fehlende Lokalisierung, so dass viele Deutsche Texte im Spiel mit dem Patch Englisch werden.

Aber der Patch ist einfach "zu wichtig" um ihn nicht zu benutzen. Glaub ich hab noch nie ein so langes Changelog gesehen .


----------



## samuraifox (7. April 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ist dieser Mod Kompatibel mit dem  "Unofficial Skyrim Patch" projekt?



Der Unofficial Skyrim Patch ist in dieser Mod in einer deutschen Version integriert.

Siehe auch hier:

Mod-Release Skyrim - Director's Cut (SDC)



> 1.01 (06.04.2012)
> 
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch Version 1.03 BETA
> Corundum in Korund geändert (Fehlende Übersetzung)
> ...


----------



## LostHero (8. April 2012)

Jo danke, Sharesoft hat sich bereits in der News zu dem Thema gemeldet, alle unklarheiten beseitig .


----------



## PlanB29 (16. April 2012)

*Skyrim - Director's Cut 1.02*

*Skyrim - Director's Cut Version 1.02 ist erschienen* 



> *1.02*
> 
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch Version 1.0.0 Release hinzugefügt
> Finale deutsche Texturen für die Königstafeln von Windhelm
> ...


----------



## PlanB29 (25. April 2012)

*Skyrim - Director's Cut*

*Skyrim - Director's Cut Version 1.03 ist erschienen* 



> *1.03*
> 
> Fehlende Audiofile im Dialog mit Eorlund Graumähne durch passende Alternative ersetzt
> Meldung Saadia captured entfernt
> ...


----------



## legion333 (29. Mai 2012)

*Skyrim - Problem mit Mods*

Hallo, ich hab gestern eine Mod ausprobiert, Dragonkiller Cart aus dem Workshop. Hatte aber das Problem, dass das Pferd nicht am Wagen befestigt wurde. Habe alles Nötige gemacht und auch genauso wie in diversen Videos auf youtube. Ich habs mal mit ner zweiten Mod ( Companion cart) versucht, aber wieder das Problem dass das Pferd einfach nicht an der Kutsche ist sondern ein paar Meter weit weg steht. Hab schon alles versucht, in ein Gebäude, Mods neuinstalliert etc. Kann es sein dass die Mods nicht zum Patch 1.6 kompatibel sind oder bin ich einfach zu blöd das richtig zu machen ?


----------



## Metalheadlool (29. Mai 2012)

Hey legion 

diese mods haben meistens bugs
solch einen bug hast du auch im moment ^^
mach den mod einfach wieder raus und nimm nen anderen 
ich hab ihn selber schon getestet bringt nicht viel und steht sogar manchmal m konflikt mit anderen mods ^^

mfg metalhead


----------



## legion333 (29. Mai 2012)

Hm naja ich warte einfachab bis 1.6 offiziell ist und ne neue Version von der Mod draußen ist, hoffentlich dann auch im Nexus.


----------



## Metalheadlool (1. Juni 2012)

genau das kanns du machen ^^


----------



## legion333 (2. Juni 2012)

Naja werd sie erstmal eh nicht brauchen, Faendal wurde getötet


----------



## Flammenzunge (8. Juni 2012)

man kann mit konsolenkommandos die frisur verändern, sowohl auch die rasse und das geschlecht


----------



## PixelMurder (12. Juni 2012)

Bin neu in diesem Forum und sehe gerade, dass hier mein eigener Mod noch nicht gelistet ist, auf den ich schon ein wenig stolz bin:
DragonWarrior-Effects
Erlaubt einem das Kofigurieren von Sättigung, Helligkeit, Kontrast, Tiefenunschärfe, Unschärfe nahe und weitere im Spiel.
Die Werte lassen sich für Tageszeiten und Innenzellen separat konfigurieren.
Bietet ausserdem konfigurierbare Blut-Filter, die bei niederer Gesundheit anspringen und es erlauben, auf ds grobe HUD ganz zu verzichten.
Kann ENB ersetzen oder erweitern. Vor allem die Unschärfe-Filter kosten einem im Gegensatz zu ENB keine Performance.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VfcSpTDGVog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nathas (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen auch mal skyrim gekauft um das ganze mal zu probieren. Nun habe ich ca 5h damit verbraucht Mods zu suchen die mir am ende eh nicht gefallen und hab nur 1h gespielt 

Kann mir denn jemand ein Bündel an Mods nennen die einen wirklichen Grafikhammer bilden? Ich suche vorallem nahezu Realistische HD Texturen, Landschaften, Steine, Bäume, Gesichtszüge, Körper, Haut, Kleidung, Rüstung,.... eben alles was dazugehört. bei den Massen an Mods kennt sich ja niemanf mehr aus.
Systemanforderungen sind total egal, ich suche einfach nur die allerbesten sahnestücke in sachen grafik da ich meine GTX 670 auch mal über 60% auslastung sehen will


----------



## PlanB29 (16. Juli 2012)

Skyrim - Director's Cut Version 1.07 ist erschienen!



> - Texturen der Goldmünze und des Waisenhaus Ehrenhall übersetzt
> - Inoffizieller Skyrim-Patch auf Version 1.05c aktualisiert
> - Weitere Textkorrekturen


----------



## Erzgebirge (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, auf der Seite ist ein Bild von Fantastischer Grafik. Momentan nutze ich den Nexus Mod Manager. Ich hab da Skyrim Hd und Sharpshooters Mod. Wie läuft das denn wenn ich diesen neuen Mod Installieren möchte? Müssen dann die anderen Mods vorher gelöscht werden?

Gruß


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. August 2012)

Habe nun Skyrim noch mal für PC geholt. Da es inzwischen so viele Mods gibt, verliert man schnell den Überblick. Habt ihr Vorschläge, welche Mods ich auf jeden Fall installieren sollte? Gerne auch Grafikmods. Auf meinem System läuft es auf Ultra mit 60 Bildern, deswegen sollte da sicher noch was gehen.


----------



## Hawkins (17. August 2012)

Hab Skyrim selber vor ein paar Tagen wieder "entstaubt" und ein paar super Mods installiert, hauptsächlich Grafiksachen, zB:
(alle Mods von Skyrim Nexus ( Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community ), wollt nur nicht die Links für jeden einzelnen raussuchen)
Zum einfachen Mod installieren empfehle ich den Nexus Mod Manager.

SKYRIM ENHANCED SHADERS FX - ENB at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community (DER Grafikmod schlechthin, echt wahnsinn wie gut das Game damit aussieht)

Lush Grass, 
Lush Trees, 
W.A.T.E.R., 
Skyrim Flora Overhaul, 
ApachiiSkyHair, 
Better Females by Bella
Better Males

Das sind meine reinen Grafikmods. Dann hab ich noch: 

Skyrim Redone (verändert SEHR viel im Game, macht es insgesamt schwerer, verändert ALLE Perks, Npc Kampfverhalten etc etc)
UFO Ultimate Follower Overhaul (damit sind die Begleiter endlich brauchbar)
Enhanced Character Edit (mehr Auswahl beim Charactereditor)

Hab noch ein paar Mods mehr aber das sind nur Armor+Waffenmods und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten wie veränderte Laufanimationen


----------



## Hawkins (17. August 2012)

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder, Grafikoptionen sind nicht ausgereizt, zB SSAO ist deaktiviert da ich sonnst unter 30 FPS rutsch. Mit guter Hardware geht es noch besser. Ich hab nen I7 930(nicht OC) und eine Radeon 5870. Mit den Mods hab ich immer über 30 FPS(durchschnitt 40)

ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack
ImageShack


----------



## PlanB29 (18. August 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Vorschläge, welche Mods ich auf jeden Fall installieren sollte? Gerne auch Grafikmods.


 
Folgende Mods polieren das Grundspiel auf ohne das Originalfeeling zu verändern. Sehr gut geeignet für den ersten Spieldurchlauf.

Skyrim - Director's Cut
SkyUI (benötigt SKSE)
A Quality World Map - With Roads
XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement
Coverwomen
Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Static Mesh Improvement Mod (SMIM)
The Skyrim Distance Overhaul
High Quality LODs
WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux

Falls du das kostenlose High Resolution Texture Pack von Bethesda installiert hast, dann solltest du unbedingt die folgenden beiden Fixes installieren:
HD Textures DLC Fix
HighResTexturePack DLC Tweaks


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. August 2012)

Hab jetzt ein paar Mods installiert, aber noch eine Frage:

Ist das kostenlose Texturpaket von Bethesda nur für die digitale Downloadversion von Skyrim oder wie verstehe ich "nur Steamversion"? Läudt doch so oder so über Steam. :-o


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein paar Mods installiert, aber noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ist das kostenlose Texturpaket von Bethesda nur für die digitale Downloadversion von Skyrim oder wie verstehe ich "nur Steamversion"? Läudt doch so oder so über Steam. :-o


 
Bethesda hat selbst ein HD-Texturenpaket für Leute, die einen besseren Rechner haben, angeboten. Das kann man sich dort bei Steam auch runterladen.
"Skyrim High Resolution Texture Pack" heißt das. Das müsste beim Spiel in Steam unter DLC zu finden sein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. August 2012)

Jo, das meine ich auch. Aber da steht, es wäre nur für die Steam-Version. Aber egal, ob man es bei Steam läd oder im Laden kauft, man muss es doch eh bei Steam aktivieren. Das verwirrt mich ein wenig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Jo, das meine ich auch. Aber da steht, es wäre nur für die Steam-Version. Aber egal, ob man es bei Steam läd oder im Laden kauft, man muss es doch eh bei Steam aktivieren. Das verwirrt mich ein wenig.


 
Jep, das macht keinen Unterschied. Das kann sich jeder laden, egal ob er das Spiel direkt bei Steam oder im Laden gekauft hat. Ich hab ja auch die Ladenversion


----------



## PlanB29 (21. August 2012)

*Skyrim - Director's Cut 2.0* ist erschienen  

Wir haben uns auf Grund der Tatsache, dass SDC von nun an auch Korrekturen für das erste Addon _Dawnguard_ sowie das DLC _High Resolution Texture Pack_ bietet, entschieden, die Versionsnummer auf 2.0 hochzusetzen. Die Korrekturen für das hochauflösende Texturenpaket müssen jedoch extra heruntergeladen werden. Auf diese Weise müssen diejenigen, die das HD-Paket nicht verwenden, keine fast 60 MB sinnloserweise herunterladen.

Die Readme wurde ebenfalls aktualisiert und sollte nun Hilfestellungen zur Installation von SDC sowie dem HD-Fix bieten. Außerdem könnt ihr dort diverse Beispiele für Verbesserungen des HD-Pakets finden.

Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß mit Skyrim - Director's Cut!



			
				Changelog schrieb:
			
		

> 2.0 (21.08.2012)
> 
> NEU: Dawnguard wird nun unterstützt!
> Textkorrekturen für Dawnguard hinzugefügt
> ...


----------



## Kwengie (22. August 2012)

wenn man die *Directors-Cut* hat, braucht man die Mod "deutsche Wegweiser" nicht mehr.

Ich finde es nur beschissen,
daß mein Skyrim mit den Mods, die ich installiert habe und es sind über 20 FollowerMods dabei, nicht mehr starten will bzw. ich nicht mehr in die Außenbereiche von Himmelsrand komme.


----------



## Hasamoto (14. November 2012)

*Skyrim Tera mod*

Hat sich erledigt 

Mod mit Dawnguard inkompatibel


----------



## DjDavyK (19. November 2012)

*Mein Skyrim mit 50 Mod's*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bei Skyrim jetzt 50 Mods drauf, alle hier jetzt aufzuführen würde lange dauern,
aber falls gewünscht werde ich es mir wohl antun müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neben den Grafik Mod's sind auch Waffen, Rüstung, Begleiter usw. vorhanden.


Auf jeden fall könnt ihr es schon mal auf meiner Youtube Seite ansehen,
und zwar hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaM97cTHRUY

Wie findet ihr es?

M.F.G!
DjDavyK


----------



## Vordack (19. November 2012)

Es wäre mir zu umständlich 50 Mos zu installieren.

Schon maql überlegt ein Modpack zu erstellen daß per batch Datei alle einzeln nacheinandwer installiert und ggf Einstellungen vornimmt?


----------



## DjDavyK (19. November 2012)

Das ist nicht so umständlich wie du denkst, bei Steam braucht man nur auf abonnieren drücken,
leichter geht's wirklich nicht, und bei Skyrim Nexus geht's auch ratz fatz 

Aber von einem guten Modpack habe ich noch nicht's gehört, du würdest mir aber weiterhelfen
wenn du mir nen Link dazu geben würdest 

Aber danke schon mal für dein Kommentar 

M.F.G!
DjDavyK


----------



## Vordack (19. November 2012)

Ein gutes Modpack kenne ich auch nicht. 

Also wenn Du eine Liste veröffentlichen würdest was müsste ich dann tun?

49 mal auf Abonnieren klicken udn 1 x das Nexus installieren oder wie?


----------



## DjDavyK (19. November 2012)

(^.^) Ne ich hab doch nicht 49 per Steam und 1 per nexus, das würde ich mir auch nicht antun


----------



## Vordack (19. November 2012)

Ich habe mich mit Skyrim Mods noch wenig auseinandergesetzt da es mir zu aufwändig ist. Wenn Du eine kurze Anleitung wie man sie installiert samt Liste veröffentlichst werde ich mir das mal anschauen wenn ich mal wieder Skyrim daddel


----------



## DjDavyK (19. November 2012)

Eine anleitung? Bei Steam den gewünschten Mod aussuchen, dann drückt man Abonnieren und beim nächsten Spielstart
downloadet und installiert sich das ganze von selbst, man muß NICHT's machen!


----------



## Keksautomat (26. November 2012)

Und mit dem Nexus Manager: Auf der Internetseite (fast) das selbe: auf Installieren klicken: rest wird von alleine gemacht. 
Nur einige Mods musst du selbst installieren (wie zum Beispiel ENB Mods). Das wird dann aber in der Beschreibung erklärt. (Meist auf Englisch)


----------



## legion333 (12. Januar 2013)

*Skyrim suche Mods*

Hallo Skyrim Fans,
ich suche schon seit Ewigkeiten nach bestimmten Mods, aber erfolglos. Vielleicht kennt jemand welche, die dem entsprechen.

1. Eine Möglichkeit den Krieg Stormcloak/Imperial auch ohne die Hauptquest anzufangen zu spielen, hab jetzt Bleak Falls Barrow schon mindestens 15 gesehen, langsam nervt es 

2. Vielleicht ein paar gute neue Animationen, teilweise sind die ja nicht so gelungen von Bethesda 

Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen


----------



## PsyMagician (11. Februar 2013)

*Euer Skyrim*

Moin!

Bethesdas TES: Skyrim gehört zu den Spielen die sich nahezu individuell an (fast) jeden Geschmack anpassen lässt. Durch die Kombination der unterschiedlichsten Mods, können so teilweise völlig andere Ergebnisse entstehen.

Welche Mods hab Ihr installiert und wie sieht das ganze bei Euch aus?

Ich mache mal den Anfang. Hier meine Steamgalerie:

Steam Community :: PsyMagician :: Screenshots

Zur Zeit habe ich folgende Mods installiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ne ganze Weile mit verschiedenen ENB-Versionen experimentiert und den Kram dann schließlich wieder abgeschaltet. Ich finde, das Spiel sieht im Originalzustand schon sehr gut aus und die meisten ENB Mods verändern den Look schon sehr stark, worunter dann die kalte, nordische Atmosphäre leidet. Außerdem wird das Bild häufig sehr dunkel, was ich nicht wirklich mag.

Ansonsten benutze ich folgende Mods/Plugins/Addons:

- *Craftable Torches.esp* (könnte ich auch wieder abschalten. Hab ich eigentlich nur für die zu dunklen ENB-Mods installiert und nutze es derzeit nicht)
- *Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp* (mehr Variationen bei Tieren, mehr Beute von Tieren. Nicht nützlich, aber atmosphärisch)
- *WATER - Get Wet.esp*
- *WATER.esp* (verbesserte Wassereffekte)
- *Morrowloot* (überarbeitetes Loot-System, da mir im Vanilla-Skyrim zu häufig hochwertige, aber nicht einzigartige Beute in die Hände fiel. Morrowloot ist da aber leider auch kein Wundermittel, man bekommt trotzdem viel zu leicht Waffen aus Ebenerz oder Vulkanglas)
- *Dangerous Skooma* (als Morrowind-Veteran muss das einfach sein, Skooma ist schließlich kein Milchkaffee)

Dann hab ich noch die offiziellen DLCs und die offiziellen HD Texturen installiert ... das war's auch schon. Ich will mir das Tamriel-Feeling, das ich seit Morrowind liebe, nicht durch Mods zerstören, die das Spiel und vor allem die Spielwelt total umkrempeln. Dafür gibt es dann ja später Total Conversions, wie z. B. die neue Mod von den Nehrim-Machern.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Muss sind auf jeden Fall die Unofficial Patches. Neben denen finde ich, ist "Realistic Lighting" für tatsächlich dunkle Nächte und Dungeons mit die beste Mod und verstärkt die Atmosphäre um einiges. Dinge wie volle Tavernen ebenso. Auch empfehlenswert sind die City Overhauls, besonders für Whiterun. Sie fügen einen Haufen neuer Bäume, Büsche, etc. hinzu ohne dabei etwas zu verändern - außer der Optik natürlich und es sieht deutlich stimmungsvoller und besser aus. Fast schon idyllisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Februar 2013)

Zu viele, um sie hier aufzuzählen, darunter viele Grafik- und Texturmods, darunter auch eine Version des ENB (noch höherwertigere Texturen kommen bald , meine neue Grafikkarte kommt morgen.....), aber auch neue Quests (Sea of Ghosts, Wyrmstooth, ...) und andere kleinere Verbesserungen im Spiel


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (12. Februar 2013)

Ich benutze eigentlich nur Mods die zur Lore passen. Kann jetzt keine genauen nennen, da ich Skyrim deinstalliert habe und erst auf meinem neuen PC wieder spielen werde. Aber ich hab nicht so viel übrig für die ganzen Anime Mods usw. 
Nur meine Meinung


----------



## LordCrash (12. Februar 2013)

theDeadlyShadow schrieb:


> Ich benutze eigentlich nur Mods die zur Lore passen. Kann jetzt keine genauen nennen, da ich Skyrim deinstalliert habe und erst auf meinem neuen PC wieder spielen werde. Aber ich hab nicht so viel übrig für die ganzen Anime Mods usw.
> Nur meine Meinung


 
Ich hab keinen einzigen dieser Anime-Mods drauf. Es gibt sehr viele Grafikverbesserungen, die die Darstellung von Flora und Fauna (Detailgrad und Farbgebung) verbessern, die die Wasserdarstellung verbessern oder die einfach höhere Texturen für die Umgebung bieten (deutlich mehr und bessere als die HD Packs von Bethesda). Außerdem kann man mit Mods zur Beleuchtung (ENB oder andere) die Atmosphäre noch mal deutlich verbessern. Man kann Ausrüstungsgegenstände und Waffen grafisch aufwerten, Gesichter verbessern, die Blutdarstellung verbessern, Physikeffekte verbessern und und und..... 
Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich ein starker PC. Deshalb warte ich auch noch auf meine neue Grafikkarte mit 2GB Videospeicher, damit ich endlich die 2k/4k Texturen samt Flora/Fauna Overhaul + Lush Grass/Tree + Beleuchtungsmod richtig nutzen kann....


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (12. Februar 2013)

Tut mir Leid, du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden  Ich hab die Anime Mods nur erwähnt, da von denen viel zu viele im www rumschwirren


----------



## LordCrash (13. Februar 2013)

theDeadlyShadow schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden  Ich hab die Anime Mods nur erwähnt, da von denen viel zu viele im www rumschwirren


 
Achso, ich dachte, du wärst der Ansicht, dass alle Grafikmods in diese Richtung gehen. Klassisch aneinander vorbeigeredet....


----------



## PsyMagician (13. Februar 2013)

Die Animine Mods sind auch nicht mein Fall. Ich finde die verschandeln das ganze Spiel. Grafisch sind da sicher einige bei die hammer sind, aber der Style passt halt nicht zu Skyrim. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. 

Auch dieses Extremgemodde wie in der einen Galerie hier ist weniger mein Geschmack. Ich mag die Farben lieber natürlich und nicht so übertrieben Bunt, auch wenn manche Screenshots ganz fett aussehen. Ich Finde Die Vanilla nicht schlecht, bis auf ein paar üble Schönheitsfehler wie das Wasser, und einige Low Res Texturen die schon beinahe im Auge weh tun. 

Ich hab mich mit meiner Modwahl jetzt all zu weit von der Vanilla entfernt, dennoch siehts um eniges schicker aus und der Performanceverlust ist minimal. Mit meinem Rechner hab ich ca. 30-60 FPS. Nur in Weißlauf gehts mal ein wenig drunter, da das "Perfect Whiterun" so einiges an Bäumen und sonstiger Flora, etc. added.


----------



## Gast20180705 (13. Februar 2013)

Mal meine kleine Liste:
HighresTex 1 - 3
Dawnguard
Dragonborn
Immersive Armor/Weapons
Duel - Combat Realism (bringt ein bischen das Kampfgefühl aus Dark Souls)
Here there be Monsters (Geistermeer ist jetzt schön gefährlich)
MoreForests
MorrowindArmor
black(Lore aus Arena)
blackwith(Lore aus Arena)
MoreForests
NORDBURIAL(Lore aus Arena)
oakwood(Lore aus Arena)
Granitehall(Lore aus Arena)
Economics of Skyrim
SkyRe Komplett ohne Dawnguardmodul

Bin eigentlich immernoch auf der Suche nach einem Ordinatorenrüstungsmod, aber da hat sich leider bisher nichts getan.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. Februar 2013)

Meine Mods:
Bethesda HighResTexturePack 01-03
Hearthfire DLC
Pure Waters
Enhanced Distant Terrain
Enhanced Blood Textures
Alternate Sun Glare
Better Dynamic Snow
Footprints
Immersive Constellations
Lush Grass
Lush Trees
Realistic Smoke and Embers

Das sind so die die ich installiert habe. Ich finde es damit ganz in Ordnung und ansehnlich. Ich lass es vermutlich erstmal so, da ich im Moment mit allem auf Ultra für MEINE Begriffe noch akzeptabel Spielen kann. Viel mehr Mods würde es wohl nicht vertragen.
Realistic Lights (oder wie das heißt) werde ich wohl auch mal probieren obwohl ich da eher skeptisch bin, dass ich die Mod dann aktiviert lasse, da ich denke dass mir die "realistischen" Nächte nicht gefallen werden, da ich es einfach hasse in Spielen bei Dunkelheit zu wenig zu sehen.


----------



## PsyMagician (15. Februar 2013)

Macht doch mal ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Februar 2013)

Die Summer-Mod ist übrigens auch sehr cool. Ist auch die einzige, welche den Look bei mir ein wenig, aber nicht drastisch verändert. In den Süd-Östlichen Gebieten gibt es damit mehr saftiges Grün in Wald und Wiesen zu sehen, was doch schon ein wenig idyllischer wirkt und eine nette Abwechslung zu den sonst eher tristen Gebieten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mods in diesem Screenshot:

Realistic Lighthing
Summer in Skyrim
Water enhanced
Enhanced distant terrain
Realistic Overhaul (HD-Texturen)
Lush Trees
Lush Grass




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man unter anderem:

Realistic Lighting
Enhanced Night


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2013)

Mods/DLCs: 
Dawnguard DLC
Hearthfire DLC
Dragonborn DLC
Skyrim Director's Cut
Unofficial Skyrim Patch
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch
Enhanced Dynamic Weather System
Enhanced Distant Terrain
Enhanced Blood Textures 3.0c
Detailed Cities
Chewiemuse's Dense Grass
Lush Greens
Pure Waters
Project Reality: Climates of Tamriel
Shadow Striping Fix
More Village Animals
Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR 3.6.
Dazu diverse Ini-Tweaks. 

Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR 3.6. find ich insoweit toll, weil die Dungeons schön dunkel sind und die Fackeln daher auch einen echten Nutzen haben. Ohne die Mod sind sie wenig nützlich. Außerdem sieht alles ein wenig kontrastreicher aus, ohne die eigentliche nordische Atmosphäre zu zerstören. So sieht Skyrim auch ohne Texturmods toll aus.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Februar 2013)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Macht doch mal ein paar Screenshots.


 
So hier sind welche (sind nicht wahnsinnig toll, hab mal versucht auf die schnelle verschiedene Eindrücke einzufangen)

Sowas wie diesen Nachthimmel Overhaul finde ICH nicht so toll, da das zu sehr die Welt verfälscht. Ich hatte ihn mal für kurze Zeit drauf, aber hab es dann wieder ausgestellt, da mir das ZU dick aufgetragen war. Ebenfalls den Städte Overhaul. Im Prinzip eine gute Idee, aber in der Welt selber deplatziert mMn.


Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass die Bilder durch das komprimieren zu stark an Qualität verloren haben.


----------



## PsyMagician (15. Februar 2013)

Die Städte/Orte sind zwar schon ganz schick, können ein kleines Facelifting bzw. Makup gut vertragen finde ich. Gerade bei Weisslauf machen sie die Bäume schon ganz gut. So wirkt der Ort nicht so kahl.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist heute noch folgendes hinzugekommen:

A Quality World Map (HighRes + Clear Addon)
Unofficial Skyrim Patch


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Februar 2013)

So, ich hab meinen alten Spielstand (lvl 50) erst einmal konserviert und werde einen neuen Charakter erstellen.

Folgende Mods habe ich hinzugefügt, ich schließe nicht aus, dass es evtl. noch mehr werden:

- Damage Multiplier (verstärkt sowohl den selbstverursachten Schaden als auch den von Gegnern von 2x bis 5x ... ich werde wohl mit 3x Schaden spielen)
- 2x Slower Leveling (ich will nicht zu schnell in Levelbereiche kommen, in denen nur noch die stärksten Daugr Varianten in Grabdungeons lauern, die einfach nur nervig sind, da man gefühlte 100x draufhauen muss, bis die endlich umfallen)
- Das komplette Towns and Villages Enhanced Paket (überarbeitete Städte und Dörfer)

Außerdem hab ich die ini noch so modifiziert, dass der Kompass oben nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Ich hasse dieses Feature, hab es schon bei Oblivion gehasst. Ich will die Landschaft lieber selbst erforschen anstatt auf dem Radar alle nahen Gegner, Dungeoneingänge usw. zu sehen.

Screenshots folgen vielleicht später, ich muss ja erst einmal anfangen.


----------



## PsyMagician (16. Februar 2013)

Bei mir sind auch noch 3 dazu gekommen:

- *Goosy goosa +* (addet zu den Hühnern auch Gänse)
- *Wild Horses* (addet Herden von wilden Pferden welche scheu sind und vor dem Spieler wegrennen. Ein paar davon können auch geritten werden. Ähnlich wie bei Oblivion)
- *Birds and Flocks* (mehr Vögel am Himmel und in den Bäumen)


----------



## LordCrash (17. Februar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen alten Spielstand (lvl 50) erst einmal konserviert und werde einen neuen Charakter erstellen.
> 
> Folgende Mods habe ich hinzugefügt, ich schließe nicht aus, dass es evtl. noch mehr werden:
> 
> ...



Hm, also ich bin Level 52 und bei mir fällt selbst die stärkste Draugvariante nach maximal 3 schweren Schlägen um. Aber mein Char ist mit Enchanting und Smithing auf 100 natürlich auch etwas overpowered....


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, also ich bin Level 52 und bei mir fällt selbst die stärkste Draugvariante nach maximal 3 schweren Schlägen um. Aber mein Char ist mit Enchanting und Smithing auf 100 natürlich auch etwas overpowered....


 
Die Crafting-Talente (Schmieden, Verzaubern und Alchemie) nutze ich nicht, da dadurch meiner Meinung nach Artefakte komplett entwertet werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Februar 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR 3.6.
> 
> Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR 3.6. find ich insoweit toll, weil die Dungeons schön dunkel sind und die Fackeln daher auch einen echten Nutzen haben. Ohne die Mod sind sie wenig nützlich. Außerdem sieht alles ein wenig kontrastreicher aus, ohne die eigentliche nordische Atmosphäre zu zerstören. So sieht Skyrim auch ohne Texturmods toll aus.


 
Habe RCRN gestern mal ausprobiert, aber mir taugt die neue Version 4 von Realistic Lighting Overhaul mehr. Komischerweise hat RCRN bei mir aus irgendeinem Grund auch den Antilag-Fix ausgehebelt, bei dem ich eine extrem störende Mausverzögerung habe, bei der das Spiel ein wenig stockt. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber mit RCRN kann ich allein deswegen schon nichts anfangen, schade. 

Hier ein Vergleich zwischen Realistic Colors and Real Nights und Realistic Lighting Overhaul in Innenräumen. Manche mögen es dort etwas heller, aber ich finde auch dort realistische und damit dunklere Beleuchtung ganz schön und stimmig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links: RCRN Rechts: RLO


----------



## PsyMagician (17. Februar 2013)

Da gefällt mir das RLO besser. Zumindest was deine Screenshots angeht. Sind die Nächte draussen da auch so verdammt dunkel, oder ist das noch  spielbar?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Februar 2013)

Sie sind, wenn man das "realistic"-Preset wählt, auch verdammt dunkel, ja. Aber darum geht es ja mehr oder weniger und mit Fackeln und Licht-Zaubern ist das alles nur halb so schlimm. Ich schau nachher mal, was es noch für Einstellungen gibt und mache mal ein paar Vergleichs-Screenshots. 

Ich habe aber auch noch die Lanterns of Skyrim Mod mit zweifacher Beleuchtung installiert. Also sind an Hauptstraßen und Dörfern viele Laternen, die mit dem "x2"-Preset auch schön hell sind.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Februar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> So, ich hab meinen alten Spielstand (lvl 50) erst einmal konserviert und werde einen neuen Charakter erstellen.
> 
> Folgende Mods habe ich hinzugefügt, ich schließe nicht aus, dass es evtl. noch mehr werden:
> 
> ...


 
Dadurch ging mir Skyrim ab ca. Lvl 35 auch ziemlich auf den Sack, da sind Ornstein und Smeugh der reinste Spaziergang. Aber von Inhalt erweitertenden Mods bzw Questmods scheinen hier viele nicht so viel zu halten oder irre ich mich da? Weil das für mich so ziemlich der Hauptgrund ist Mods zu nutzen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Februar 2013)

*Realistic Lighting Overhaul 4.0.6*

Anders als bei der Vorgängerversion, die auch noch einen anderen Namen trug, gibt es hier scheinbar nur noch eine Helligkeitsstufe - und zwar dunkel wie im Arsch von Darth Vader. Realistisch eben. 

Hinzu kommen aber viele nette Sachen wie "Illuminated Spells", also leuchtende Zauber. Wenn man Zauber in den Händen trägt, wird die Umgebung durch sie erleuchtet. Funktioniert in Innenräumen besser als draußen. Hier ein paar Beispiele anhand von Heilungs-, Feuer- und Eiszauber, sowie Feuer + Eis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hell die Umgebung beleuchtet ist, hängt also von den Lichtquellen ab. Wenn die Nächte bewölkt sind, ist es stockduster. Ist der Mond frei und hat man evtl. noch eine Mod für einen anderen Himmel, hellere Sterne, hellere Nordlichter, etc. ist es nicht ganz so dunkel.

Stark bewölkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leicht bewölkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dorf mit wenigen Lichtquellen (Laternen-Mod)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dorf mit mehr Lichtquellen (Feuer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RLO umfasst noch mehr Dinge wie 

Occlusion Culling Performance Patch BETA released.
Major Cities - Interiors (Fully Complete Module - 156 cells)
Illuminated Spells. (Fully Completed Module)
*[*]Legacy weathers from RLwC 3.5 (We will release RLO weathers later down the track)*
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons (Currently does not include cell edits - imagespace modifier only)
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities & Town Interiors (Currently does not include cell edits - imagespace modifier only)
Added a complete new version of the mod that is 100% compatible with Enhanced Lights and FX.

Realistic Lighting Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

Und es kommen noch andere Dinge hinzu bzw. werden verbessert. Für mich ist das bislang die beste Lighting-Mod. Aber eben auch deswegen, weil RCRN aus irgendeinem Grund wieder für Input-Lag sorgt und ich es deswegen nicht lange ausprobiert habe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Februar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> *Realistic Lighting Overhaul 4.0.6*
> 
> Anders als bei der Vorgängerversion, die auch noch einen anderen Namen trug, gibt es hier scheinbar nur noch eine Helligkeitsstufe - und zwar dunkel wie im Arsch von Darth Vader. Realistisch eben.
> 
> ...


 
Und wie sieht es mit der Performance aus? Mit RCRN habe ich keinerlei Performanceeinbrüche, was der Hauptgrund war - neben der Optik - warum ich es drauf hab.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Februar 2013)

Beeinträchtigt die Performance ebenfalls gar nicht, da es auch keine Post-Processing-Effekte gibt. Angeblich soll es bei einigen Rechnern sogar für Performance-Zuwachs sorgen. Aus der Beschreibung:



> So this means *there will be no performance decrease at all, in fact, some people might even get an FPS boost from using this mod due to the removal of bloom which takes up considerable processing power from older machines.* We are also optimizing RLO so that it may even run FASTER than vanilla Skyrim in some instances.



Dieser "Occlusion Culling Performance Patch" soll sogar dafür sorgen, dass einige Fehler der Belechtung behoben werden um noch mehr Performance rauszuholen. Wie genau das aber funktioniert, keine Ahnung.



> Average performance gains on edited cells are an estimated 10 to 30 fps. We will release an article in the near future with ALL our test data to ensure naysayers do not spread more lies about our mod performance anymore.



In der Beschreibung findet man alle wichtigen Informationen. Ansonsten einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Dadurch ging mir Skyrim ab ca. Lvl 35 auch ziemlich auf den Sack, da sind Ornstein und Smeugh der reinste Spaziergang. Aber von Inhalt erweitertenden Mods bzw Questmods scheinen hier viele nicht so viel zu halten oder irre ich mich da? Weil das für mich so ziemlich der Hauptgrund ist Mods zu nutzen.


 
Also ich hab mir die sehr populäre Elswyre Quest-MOD + eingedeutschte Texte gestern runtergeladen und hab da heute ein bisschen gequestet. Das ist schon ziemlich ordentlich was die Modder da erstellt haben. Im übrigen bin ich bin im Moment Lvl 35 und obwohl ich in der normalen Welt relativ wenige Probs hab sind die Gegner dort schon ziemlich ordentlich. Ich muss jetzt auch dass erste Mal in Skyrim Tränke kaufen gehn 

Ansonsten zu RCRN:
Diese realistische Beleuchtungen machen schon was her und find ich auch ganz schön, aber warum zum Teufel müssen die dann die Dungeons und Nächte soooo dunkel machen... es hat schon seine Gründe warum die Entwickler diese so designt haben wie sie eben sind, auch wenn es dann "unrealistisch" ist.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Februar 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ansonsten zu RCRN:
> Diese realistische Beleuchtungen machen schon was her und find ich auch ganz schön, aber warum zum Teufel müssen die dann die Dungeons und Nächte soooo dunkel machen... es hat schon seine Gründe warum die Entwickler diese so designt haben wie sie eben sind, auch wenn es dann "unrealistisch" ist.


 
Die machen sie so dunkel, damit Fackeln und Leuchtzauber endlich ihren Zweck erfüllen.  

Bei RCRN und Climates of Tamriel kann man noch zwische 2-3 Stufen auswählen. Wenn du es also nicht ganz düster haben willst, kannst du dort hellere Varianten auswählen.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Februar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Die machen sie so dunkel, damit Fackeln und Leuchtzauber endlich ihren Zweck erfüllen.


 
Naja vllt haben sie dann noch einen größeren Sinn als sonst, aber ich lauf auch bei der Vanilla Beleuchtung in Dungeons mit Kerzenschein rumm, damit ich richtig was sehe.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. Februar 2013)

Also ich hatte vor der Mod nie Fackeln dabei und konnte, ohne die Helligkeitseinstellungen zu verändern, alles wunderbar sehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Februar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich RCRN gegenüber RLO den Vorzug geben. Die Unterschiede zwischen Vanilla und RCRN sind wesentlich deutlicher (und in meinen Augen auch stimmiger) als mit RLO. Bei RCRN wirkt auch alles nun, wie gesagt, ein wenig kontrastreicher, ohne die Skyrimatmosphäre zu zerstören. Ich habe im übrigen auch keine Mausverzögerung. 

Die Finsternis in den Dungeons finde ich völlig in Ordnung so. Ich hab mich vorher immer gefragt, wofür die Fackeln gut sind. Jetzt, mit der Mod, erfüllen sie ihren Zweck und ich hab immer welche dabei.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Februar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Crafting-Talente (Schmieden, Verzaubern und Alchemie) nutze ich nicht, da dadurch meiner Meinung nach Artefakte komplett entwertet werden.


 
Dann ist das natürlich klar. Mit Entchanting und Smithing auf 100 hat man auf Stufe 50 außer einem Ancient Dragon keinen wirklich gefährlichen Gegner mehr, selbst auf Master-Schwierigkeit.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Februar 2013)

Und hier noch meine Liste der Mods: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Februar 2013)

Habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen für Mods, die das Spiel etwas vielseitiger und abwechslungsreicher machen?

Also Mods wie "Cloaks of Skyrim" für mehr Umhänge, "Skyrim Alive" für mehr umherwandernde NPC's oder "Immersive Armors" für mehr Rüstungs-Variationen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Februar 2013)

Jaysus Swords und Morrowind Armors würden in diese Richtung gehen und sind sehr zu empfehlen.

Was ich auch noch sehr mag ist SkyrimRedone (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9286/?tab=3&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0&id=9286) eine Art Generalüberholung des Talentsystems. Dieses bringt unter anderem auch ein paar eigene Rüstungsets/Waffen mit. Aber das wichtigste sind die verbesserten Perktrees bei den alle Sinnlosigkeiten (Schlossknacken + Taschendiebstahl) entfernt wurden, alle stark überarbeitet und wahlweise ein neuer Perktree (Vampirismus oder Überleben) hinzugefügt werden. Unter anderem ist es jetzt möglich über Perks verschiedene Kampfstile freizuschalten und der Wiederherrstellungsbaum hat einen Seuchen/Krankheiten Zweig erhalten.
Für diesen Mod ist auch mittlerweile ein Tool erschienen (Reproccer) mit dessen Hilfe man leicht neue Zauber/Waffen/Rüstungsmods einbinden kann.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Februar 2013)

Skyrim Redone geht mir persönlich einen Schritt zu weit. Bin mit dem Talentsystem zufrieden, wie es ist. Von Jaysus Swords hätte ich wohl nicht viel, da ich nur mit Bogen, Armbrust und Zaubern unterwegs bin. Morrowind Armors schau ich mir aber mal an.


----------



## Gast20180705 (18. Februar 2013)

Bei Zauberrei lohnt sich auf alle Fälle MidasMagic, war/ist bei Oblivion der beste Zauberreimod und wurde für Skyrim adaptiert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Februar 2013)

Der hört sich gut an. Werde ich mal installieren. Danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Februar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Aber von Inhalt erweitertenden Mods bzw Questmods scheinen hier viele nicht so viel zu halten oder irre ich mich da? Weil das für mich so ziemlich der Hauptgrund ist Mods zu nutzen.


 
Ich hab nicht grundsätzlich was dagegen. Aber ich bin halt ein großer TES-Lore Fan und will mir daher die Spielwelt nicht mit unpassenden Inhalten "beschädigen". Wenn ich neue Questreihen, Waffen, Rüstungen usw. installiere, dann müssen die auch in die Spielwelt und in die Zeit passen.

Wichtig sind mir vor allem Mods, die die Spielmechanik und das Balancing verändern und evtl. Morrowind näher bringen bzw. das Spiel ein wenig herausfordernder und spannender machen (nicht in dem Sinne, das an jeder Ecke starke Gegner lauern, die soviele HP haben, dass man 30 Minuten draufschlagen muss).

Daedrische Artefakte, Vulkanglas- und Ebenerz-Zeug sollte wieder wirklich selten und teuer sein. In Oblivion und Skyrim wurde vieles leider enorm entwertet. Sowohl was die Eigenschaften angeht, als auch die Häufigkeit in der Spielwelt und den Wert.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:

Ich finde, was die Entwicklung der Elder Scrolls Reihe angeht, dieses Video sehr sehenswert. Ich stimme nahezu allen Punkten, die im Video erwähnt werden, zu und am wichtigsten wären mir Mods, die genau diese Fehler beseitigen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JweTAhyR4o0

*edit*

Da das Video relativ lang ist und vielleicht nicht jeder die entsprechenden Englischkenntnisse hat, fasse ich kurz die Kritikpunkte zusammen:


_- Egal, was man macht, welche Quest man erfüllt, wie man sich verhält ... man hat kaum die Möglichkeit etwas falsch zu machen und wenn doch, dann hat es praktisch keine Konsequenzen außer dass man evtl. Strafe zahlen oder ins Gefängnis muss.

- Die Mitgliedschaft in einer Gruppierung/Gilde/wasauchimmer hat ebenfalls keine Konsequenzen und keine Anforderungen. Du bist ein Krieger mit ner Zweihandaxt und schwerer Rüstung, der nicht weiß, wie man Magie schreibt? Egal, du kannst trotzdem bei den Magiern ganz oben mitmischen.

- Quests, Dialoge, Taten usw. haben praktisch keinen Einfluss auf die Spielwelt, außer dass ab einem bestimmten Punkt die Drachen mit ihren Angriffen beginnen.

- Das Questsystem und das Tagebuch sind so fies vereinfacht, dass man im Grunde weder lesen, noch zuhören muss. Man läuft einfach dem Pfeil nach, erledigt was zu erledigen ist, läuft wieder dem Pfeil nach und bekommt seine Belohnung. Wenn man das nicht will, hat man kaum eine Alternative, da die Dialoge und Tagebucheinträge meist nicht die nötigen Informationen enthalten, die zur Lösung der Quest ohne Questmarker nötig sind.

- NPC-Dialoge sind extrem zurückgeschraubt worden seit Morrowind. In Morrowind konnte man nahezu jeden Bürger, Soldaten etc. über alles ausfragen, was man wissen will. Je nach Ruf, Rasse usw. hat man die Informationen bekommen oder nicht. In Skyrim und Oblivion dagegen hat man oft nur zwei Antworten zur Auswahl, manchmal sogar nur eine (keine Dialogoption um z. B. eine Quest abzulehnen). Auch die eigenen Fertigkeiten haben praktisch keinen Einfluss auf die Dialoge.

- Rätsel wurden extrem vereinfacht. Bis auf ein paar ganz wenige Ausnahmen muss man praktisch nie weiter als von 12 bis Mittag denken. Im Gegensatz dazu musste man in früheren Elder Scrolls Spielen dagegen z. B. Informationen aus Büchern einholen, sich bei den NPCs durchfragen, Leute bestechen usw. um eine Quest oder ein Rätsel zu lösen. In Oblivion und Skyrim dagegen ist die Lösung eines Rätsels selten weiter als 10 Meter entfernt.

- Was ich oben schon schrieb: Artefakte und Ausrüstung aus hochwertigen Materialien wurden extrem entwertet, sowohl was den Goldwert, als auch was die Eigenschaften und die Häufigkeit in der Spielwelt angeht._


Damit will ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass Skyrim und Oblivion schlechte Spiele sind, absolut nicht. Ich hatte mit beiden eine Menge Spaß für viele 100 Stunden, aber insgesamt hat sich das Spielerlebnis in Morrowind doch irgendwie ... hochwertiger angefühlt. Man musste für seine Erfolge noch Arbeiten, man konnte noch echte Geheimnisse entdecken und es wurde einem nicht alles per Kompass oder Questmarker gespoilert.
Dadurch spielt man oft relativ teilnahmslos und unaufmerksam und auch wenn es Spaß macht: Es bleibt einem, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen, vom Spiel hinterher nicht viel in Erinnerung.

So genug Offtopic-Gemecker  Sollte halt nur nochmal beschreiben, welche Art von Mods ich mir wünsche. Die Grafik ist mir dabei relativ egal, solange alles aus einem Guss besteht und die Qualität des Art-Designs stimmt.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab im moment ein kleines Problem und zwar hab ich so eine komische Vereisung seit geraumer Spielzeit und so langsam nervt es. Ich hänge mal 3 Bilder an auf denen man hoffentlich etwas erkennt. Eins ist auf dem Pferd, eins aus der 3rd-Person Persektive und eins aus der Ego Perspektive.
Habt ihr Tipps wie man das wegbekommen könnte?


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Februar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht grundsätzlich was dagegen. Aber ich bin halt ein großer TES-Lore Fan und will mir daher die Spielwelt nicht mit unpassenden Inhalten "beschädigen". Wenn ich neue Questreihen, Waffen, Rüstungen usw. installiere, dann müssen die auch in die Spielwelt und in die Zeit passen.
> 
> Wichtig sind mir vor allem Mods, die die Spielmechanik und das Balancing verändern und evtl. Morrowind näher bringen bzw. das Spiel ein wenig herausfordernder und spannender machen (nicht in dem Sinne, das an jeder Ecke starke Gegner lauern, die soviele HP haben, dass man 30 Minuten draufschlagen muss).
> 
> ...


 
Die genannten Kritikpunkte wird man wohl aber leider nicht durch Mods verbessern können, mit Ausnahme des Questmarkers. 
Aber gerade bei den ersten 3 Punkten stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.

Aber ich persönlich denke, dass der Questmarker vielleicht nicht immer nötig, aber doch oft hilfreich ist. In einer so immens großen Spielwelt kann Sucherei, besonders wenn man einfach nur mal eine Quest erledigen will, doch ziemlich nervtötend sein. Und in "Arbeit" sollte ein Spiel immerhin auch nicht ausarten. Die Umsetzung in Skyrim und Oblivion war einfach nur nicht sonderlich durchdacht, dank - wie von dir erwähnt - fehlender Dialogoptionen und Informationen. In der ini. kann man den Questmarker aber deaktivieren, soweit ich mich entsinne.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Februar 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die genannten Kritikpunkte wird man wohl aber leider nicht durch Mods verbessern können, mit Ausnahme des Questmarkers.
> Aber gerade bei den ersten 3 Punkten stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
> 
> Aber ich persönlich denke, dass der Questmarker vielleicht nicht immer nötig, aber doch oft hilfreich ist. In einer so immens großen Spielwelt kann Sucherei, besonders wenn man einfach nur mal eine Quest erledigen will, doch ziemlich nervtötend sein. Und in "Arbeit" sollte ein Spiel immerhin auch nicht ausarten. Die Umsetzung in Skyrim und Oblivion war einfach nur nicht sonderlich durchdacht, dank - wie von dir erwähnt - fehlender Dialogoptionen und Informationen. In der ini. kann man den Questmarker aber deaktivieren, soweit ich mich entsinne.


 
In stupide Arbeit sollte das Spiel sicher nicht ausarten, dennoch möchte ich mir in einem Spiel meine Erfolge schon in gewisser Weise erarbeiten und nicht nachgeworfen bekommen. Das trifft aber nicht nur auf Oblivion und Skyrim zu, sondern auf 99% aller Big-Budget Titel der letzten Jahre. Aber das ist vermutlich weniger die Schuld der Spieledesigner, sondern die der Publisher, die das Spiel auch an Leute verkaufen wollen, die beim Spielen einfach mal das Hirn ausschalten wollen. Nur ist dafür ein Fantasy-Rollenspiel mit einer so komplexen Welt (Lore) nicht das richtige Genre meiner Meinung nach. Für solche Leute gibt es dann ja immer noch Kingdoms of Amalur, Two Worlds, Diablo und diverse andere Hack and Slays.

Den Kompass hab ich über die ini komplett abgeschaltet, schwebende Questmarker kann man direkt im Spiel abschalten. Die Markierungen auf der Karte kann man sicher abschalten, sollte man aber nicht, da man halt aufgrund fehlender Informationen per Dialog und Tagebuch die Ziele einfach nicht findet.

Skyrim war/ist eine tolle Spielwelt und auch ein tolles Spiel, aber ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Vereinfachungen im nächsten Elder Scrolls nicht noch weiter die Oberhand gewinnen ... ich befürchte es aber.


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Februar 2013)

Das Questmods und so weiter möglichst immersiv sind, beachte ich auch bei meiner Auswahl, aber mittlerweile gibts schon geung stimmiges in deiser Richtung. Aber ich denke der zweite Kritikpunkt wegen der Fraktionen, sollte im Creation Kit mit ausreichend Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit auch selbst machbar sein, indem die Bedingung für die Gilden bearbeitet (evtl. noch einige Feindlichkeiten bei Beitritt)


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Februar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Das Questmods und so weiter möglichst immersiv sind, beachte ich auch bei meiner Auswahl, aber mittlerweile gibts schon geung stimmiges in deiser Richtung. Aber ich denke der zweite Kritikpunkt wegen der Fraktionen, sollte im Creation Kit mit ausreichend Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit auch selbst machbar sein, indem die Bedingung für die Gilden bearbeitet (evtl. noch einige Feindlichkeiten bei Beitritt)


 
Das müsste dann aber auch storytechnisch passen. Die Gefährten und die Magiergilde z.B. liegen sich nicht in den Haaren. Also wäre es nicht passend, wenn man plötzlich ein Feind der Magier ist, wenn man den Gefährten beitritt. Oder umgekehrt. 

Ich denke, dies bezüglich ist auch die Beliebigkeit innerhalb der Klassenauswahl schuld. Man hätte zumindest hier klare Grenzen und Strukturen setzen müssen. Ist man ein Krieger, wird man nicht zur Diebesgilde kommen. Ist man Magier, wird man nicht zu den Gefährten kommen. Man kann nahezu alles sein, was zudem dem Balancing nicht gut tut. Arkaner Schurke? Overpowered. Schwere Rüstung tragender Magier? Overpowered (ich hab beides bereits ausprobiert). 
Ich hab keine Ahnung vom Modden, aber ich sage mal ganz salopp und vereinfacht, dass es wohl kaum mehr als ein jeweiliger Klick ist. 

Das, was TES bisher immer ausmachte, ist gleichzeitig auch die größte Schwäche der Serie. Mit dieser Beliebigkeit, mit der schon Morrowind und Oblivion einher gingen, hebelt man das Prinzip des RPGs total aus und das darf in meinen Augen nicht sein, so toll Skyrim auch sein mag. Egal, was man macht, man kann nichts falsch machen. Bzw. entstehen keine weitreichenden Konsequenzen aus den Taten. Und an dieser Stelle sollten sich vielleicht Modder zusammensetzen und was tun. Dafür würde ich vielleicht auch meinen linken Hoden hergeben, wenn es hilft.


----------



## PsyMagician (20. Februar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Dadurch ging mir Skyrim ab ca. Lvl 35 auch ziemlich auf den Sack, da sind Ornstein und Smeugh der reinste Spaziergang. Aber von Inhalt erweitertenden Mods bzw Questmods scheinen hier viele nicht so viel zu halten oder irre ich mich da? Weil das für mich so ziemlich der Hauptgrund ist Mods zu nutzen.


 
Diese Questmods reizen mich persönlich weniger. Ich brauche keine XX.te Quest, an der ich zum XX.ten mal in irgend ne Höhle kriechen muss um dort irgendeinen übermächtigen Magier oder sonstiges zu besiegen. Diese Mods passen für meinen Geschmack auch Stimmungsmässig weniger zu den Hauptspielen (die gleiche Einstellung hatte ich schon bei Oblivion, da habe ich auch nur die offiz. Erweiterungen installiert.) Wenn dann müsste es schon eine solche Qualität wie Nehirim für Oblivion haben. Sprich passende Sprachausgabe etc.
Ich erinnere mich z.B. an eine Mod für Fallout 3. Ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr wie sie hiess. Sie war ansich gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber die Schreibkunst der Dialogschreiber, war in etwa auf dem Stand eines 6. oder 7. Klässlers. Beim Lesen der Texte kam schon fast so ein "fremdschäm-Gefühl" auf. ^^ Sowas möchte ich mir bei Skyrim ersparen

Von Zauber- und  Waffenmods halte ich auch lieber Abstand, da sowas das Balancing des Origs aus den Fugen geraten lassen kann. Sowas würd ich mir erst dann installieren, wenn ich das Game eigentlich schon bis zum Abwinken durch hab.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn sich die Questmods gut in die Spielwelt einfügen, habe ich nichts dagegen. Allerdings stört es mich dann, wenn NPC's nicht oder nur teilweise mit Sprachausgabe versehen sind und solche Dinge. Habe mich da aber bislang noch nicht genau umgeschaut. Wenn ihr gute Questmods kennt, dann her damit.


----------



## PsyMagician (20. Februar 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht grundsätzlich was dagegen. Aber ich bin halt ein großer TES-Lore Fan und will mir daher die Spielwelt nicht mit unpassenden Inhalten "beschädigen". Wenn ich neue Questreihen, Waffen, Rüstungen usw. installiere, dann müssen die auch in die Spielwelt und in die Zeit passen.
> 
> Wichtig sind mir vor allem Mods, die die Spielmechanik und das Balancing verändern und evtl. Morrowind näher bringen bzw. das Spiel ein wenig herausfordernder und spannender machen (nicht in dem Sinne, das an jeder Ecke starke Gegner lauern, die soviele HP haben, dass man 30 Minuten draufschlagen muss).
> 
> ...


 
Die Probleme die du bzw. das Video anspricht gibt es ja nicht nur in der TES Reihe oder ga nur in RPG spielen. Der Trend liegt im Allgemeinen ja eeh in der Richtung, daß die Games immer einfacher werden. Mehr Unterhaltung, dafür weniger Herausforderung.
Sei es, daß man an jeder beliebigen Stelle speichern kann, keine Medikits mehr benötigt, oder sonst was. Das "Pfeilnachlaufproblem" betrifft z.B. ja auch Fallout, oder Stalker.

Das NPCs jetzt nicht mehr so Gesprächig sind, liegt an der Sprachausgabe, die ja erst seit Oblivion zur TES Reihe gehört. Eine solche Dialogvielfalt wie in Morrowind würde Unmengen an Kosten verschlingen, würde man sie komplett in Sprachausgabe realisieren. Was das angeht bin ich aber ganz zufrieden, denn Morrowind habe ich nie durchgezockt, da es mir zu viel Text hatte.

Das sich Questausgänge oder das Anschließen an bestimmte Gruppierungen nicht auf den Spielverlauf, bzw. die Spielwelt auswirken, finde ich allerdings auch sehr schade. So etwas erhöht den Wiederspielwert und auch die Stimmung finde ich.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Februar 2013)

Mein obiges Problem besteht weiterhin. Hat keiner eine Ahnung hier, was das sein könnte?


----------



## golani79 (23. Februar 2013)

Hast schon mal deine Mods deaktiviert und geschaut, ob du das auch in der Vanilla Version hast?


----------



## PsyMagician (23. Februar 2013)

Hmm sieht komisch aus. ^^
Ich würde es auch erstmal mit den Mods proboieren.
Oder Lade doch mal spasseshalber einen ganz alten Spieltstand und schau ob das Problem da auch besteht.
Sieht ja irgendwie so aus, als wenn irgendein Zerstörungszauber in die Steckt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. Februar 2013)

Versuch mal den Zauber "Become Etheral". Dann sollte es weg sein. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnocbDMFNqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Februar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Zauber "Become Etheral". Dann sollte es weg sein.


 
Hat leider nicht funktioniert (wenn das auf deutsch der Schrei "ätherische Gestalt" ist).
Ich werde mal das mit den Mods die evtl. in Frage kommen versuchen. 
Immerhin hab ich mal in den Spielständen geschaut und kann die Ursache jetzt auf 8 Minuten eingrenzen (Abstand zwischen den zwei Spielständen wo es noch nicht da war und wo es schon da war). Cool wär nur wenn ich wüsste, was in der Zeit passiert ist  Ich hab aber eigentlich keine Lust alles was ich seit dem gezockt hab nochmal zu spielen  Naja ich werd erstmal versuchen das Problem anderweitig zu beseitigen.


----------



## phily (28. September 2013)

schönen samstag zusammen,

habe den thread hier mal rausgekramt. 

ich habe vor skyrim erneut zu spielen. habe es direkt nach release sehr intensiv gespielt und so gut wie alles gesehen. jetzt würde es mich reizen, das spiel mit mods erneut zu bezwingen. aber bei der gewohnt riesigen auswahl an mods, geht bei mir der überblick total flöten.  

was mich interessieren würde, wären: textur-mods,mehr oder neue waffen, rüstungen und gegenstände und auch kleinere gameplayänderungen(nur als beispiel, dass man nicht so schnell an geld kommt,gegner stärker sind etc. können aber gern auch ganz andere sachen sein). bin da sehr offen. wichtig wäre vielleicht zu wissen, dass die mods auch miteinander klarkommen.

ideal wäre also ne kleine modzusammenstellung, die vielleicht eine/r von euch schon benutzt oder benutzt hat und weiß, dass es so auch funktioniert.

wäre super genial, wenn da jemand was hätte, momentan stehe ich quasi vor einer riesigen, undurchdringbaren modmauer


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. September 2013)

Also ich kann dir direkt mal eine Liste mit Mods präsentieren, die allesamt Lore-freundlich sind und das Spiel rundum verbessern. Vorausgesetzt du benutzt den Nexus Mod Manager (besser und umfangreicher als das Angebot im Steam Workshop).

GANZ WICHTIG:

Skyrim Unofficial Patch
+ die separaten für Dawnguad, Dragonborn und Hearthfire (Beschreibung beachten)
weil Bethesda nicht ordentlich patcht

Dann auf jeden Fall:

Enhanced Lights and FX (Realistische Beleuchtung, dunkle Nächte und Dungeons)
HD-Texturen (2k)
Lush Trees & Grass (Sehr detaillierte Bäume usw.)
Enhanced Distant Terrain
Enhanced Blood Textures
Enhanced Dynamic Weather
Enhanced Water
Static Mesh Improvements (Höher aufgelöste und schöner modellierte Objekte)
Enhanced Night
Detailed Faces
Finer Hair
Quality World Map
Guard Dialogue Overhaul
Whiterun Overhaul
Volle Tavernen - volle Tavernen 

Außerdem empfehle ich die Installation des Skript Extenders (Videobeschreibung auf der Seite):
Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE)

Damit kannst du unter anderem ein DEUTLICH besseres Menü installieren, dass auf den PC zugeschnitten ist.

SkyUI at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

Wenn du noch mehr willst, schau in die Top-Listen von Nexus. Hier sind alle, die ich derzeit installiert habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phily (28. September 2013)

das sind mehr geworden als ich dachte, sehr geil! da hab ich ja was zu downloaden . vielen dank für deine mühen. sind da mods bei,die die farbgebung ändern, also die farben z.b. etwas kräftiger machen oder behält das spiel den ursprünglichen nordischen flair? gegen etwas kräftigere farben hätte ich nämlich auch nix einzuwenden.


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. September 2013)

Falskaar und Moonlighttales find ich ergänzed zur obrigen Liste noch ganz gut


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. September 2013)

phily schrieb:


> das sind mehr geworden als ich dachte, sehr geil! da hab ich ja was zu downloaden . vielen dank für deine mühen. sind da mods bei,die die farbgebung ändern, also die farben z.b. etwas kräftiger machen oder behält das spiel den ursprünglichen nordischen flair? gegen etwas kräftigere farben hätte ich nämlich auch nix einzuwenden.


 
Es keine ENBs dabei, nein. Das grundlegende Farbschema bleibt also erhalten. Nur die Lighting-Mod ändert eben die Beleuchtung und wirkt damit etwas anders (natürlicher). Ist aber unbedingt zu empfehlen.


----------



## PsyMagician (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir Skyrim mal wieder installiert. Nur hab ich jetzt irgendwie Probleme die ini zu tweaken. Ich kann machen was ich will, die Änderungen in der SkyrimPrefs.ini haben keine Wirkung. Hab schon zum test beide files umgeschrieben (als das in "mygames" und das im Steam Ordner) aber es hat keinerlei Effekt.

Habe alle 3 Schattenwerte bspw. auf 4096 gesetzt, doch trotzdem sehen die schatten immer noch nach Standard aus.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2014)

Hiho!

Gibt es eigentlich  ein Modpaket, bei dem man die besten Mods zusammen runterladen kann? Die auch mit der deutschen Version laufen?

Es sind mittlerweile so viele Mods, da blicke ich nicht mehr durch


----------



## Kwengie (1. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich  ein Modpaket, bei dem man die besten Mods zusammen runterladen kann? Die auch mit der deutschen Version laufen?
> 
> Es sind mittlerweile so viele Mods, da blicke ich nicht mehr durch



ist mir so nicht bekannt.


----------

